# Reichs German Jars



## jays emporium (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't visit this section of the forum very often but I found some jars I've never heard of.  They are 10" tall and 4 1/2" diameter, clear glass, cylinder shaped.  One is etched ORIGINAL REICHS EINKOCHGLAS 2 L. and has a ground top.  The other is etched ORIGINAL REICHS-GLAS and is machine made.  The limited information I found on the internet suggests these are German canning jars from about 1915.  Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 26, 2013)

The bottom is embossed 2 L for 2 liters I guess.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 26, 2013)

I have the lid for one jar.


----------



## coreya (Feb 26, 2013)

super find, I think you nailed it with the canning jar either that or a specimen jar. Looks like it would use a safty valve type of closer (metal clip). I have a much later german jar similar to yours but with a different name and will try to get a pic of it in the next day or so.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 27, 2013)

Those metal clip type jars are still very popular over there.  Pretty expensive too.  I think I could get a case of 12 mason jars  from the commissary for the cost of 2 or 3 of the European preserve jars that used the clips.


----------



## coreya (Feb 27, 2013)

Here are the 2 I have, nowhere near as old as yours though. yours would have had a similar clip on top. sorry for the quality of pics did in bit of a hurry.


























[/IMG]


----------

